# 2013 Hoyt pricing



## Carbon Sniper (Nov 13, 2011)

If this is any indication of US pricing, Hoyt has lost their freakin minds! http://www.abbeyarchery.com.au/p/HYSPT2013/Hoyt+Spyder+Turbo+Camo.html

Does any dealer here have USA 2013 Hoyt pricing yet, especially the Spyder Turbo? Please List em if ya got em


----------



## Hoytman-89 (Sep 22, 2010)

always mor expensive overseas. However on their website the spyder turbo is 1295 compared to 1049 for their vector turbo. I hope they marked the vector down since its last years model and prices didnt really go up $250.Any dealers with prices?


----------



## MT100gr. (Feb 20, 2012)

I cannot imagine the spyders wont be 900, the carbons 1300, and the charger somewhere around 550.......


----------



## Carbon Sniper (Nov 13, 2011)

Either way, it is poor business to put a product in the public eye and no pricing.


----------



## Carbon Sniper (Nov 13, 2011)

:embara: Oooops, I failed to notice the currency was Australian. Maybe I'll put the Spyder Turbo back on the list :wink:

So, does anyone have USD pricing yet? :jeez:


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

Spyder Turbo MSRP $1,049


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

MOBOW#1 said:


> Spyder Turbo MSRP $1,049


^^^ +1 shop confirmed same here... Dang a litlle steeper then I was thinking...


----------



## bowhunt92 (Nov 17, 2010)

Just called one shop in my area.
The Spyder 30 is going to sell for $899


----------



## bowhunt92 (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh and the Charger is $499.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Carbon Sniper said:


> Either way, it is poor business to put a product in the public eye and no pricing.


I didn't know it was normal for bow manufacturers to list prices on their websites?


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

MOBOW#1 said:


> Spyder Turbo MSRP $1,049


Ouch

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carbon Sniper (Nov 13, 2011)

LetThemGrow said:


> I didn't know it was normal for bow manufacturers to list prices on their websites?


PSE, Bowtech and Mathews do list prices on their websites.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Anyone see a price on the Pro Comp yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marine96 (Jul 16, 2010)

I would like to see Hoyt post the MSRP also. Maybe I'm strange but I like to know what full bore retail is before I go shopping. this way I know the shop I call or visit isn't trying to fleece people.


----------



## Carbon Sniper (Nov 13, 2011)

cinchup1973 said:


> Ouch
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Yep, OUCH is right. They will not sell a bow to me this year, for that price and I'm not interested in any other Hoyt model. $1049 is plain outrageous and dumb for the consumer. I felt the same about the price of their carbon bows but at least the riser was a different technology that somewhat justified a little higher price. Still the carbon price was a little out of line, since the cheaper Hoyt bows were faster and had less "cosmetic" issues like the "normal" cracks in the riser finish. A flagship bow should have no issues and be faster than sub models.


----------



## Ridley (Dec 28, 2005)

msrp is not map. map will likely be 899$


----------



## Polkat9000 (May 15, 2012)

i concur,theres another word other then fleecing ,lmao FOLLOW ME copy that .


Marine96 said:


> I would like to see Hoyt post the MSRP also. Maybe I'm strange but I like to know what full bore retail is before I go shopping. this way I know the shop I call or visit isn't trying to fleece people.


----------



## AlwaysX's (Jul 5, 2012)

Has anyone seen numbers on the Pro Comp elite?


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

cinchup1973 said:


> Ouch
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2







You have to remember that's MSRP hardly any one gets that any more!!!!


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

Funny how every year I get 1-3% raises yet insurance wipes that out, yet most consumer goods are going up 15-25%......the math just doesn't work anymore.


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

cinchup1973 said:


> Ouch
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2







MAP $949.00 Spyder Turbo


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

Funny.....my dealer called me an hour ago to tell me that the new CE RKT and Spyder showed up BUT he doesn't even know the pricing yet. No price sheet.


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

0zarks2 said:


> Funny.....my dealer called me an hour ago to tell me that the new CE RKT and Spyder showed up BUT he doesn't even know the pricing yet. No price sheet.







Why is that funny?? I am looking at mine right now as we type!!


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

MOBOW#1 said:


> Why is that funny?? I am looking at mine right now as we type!!


Yup we have em here in the shop also...


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

Because a lot of people are guessing......while some actually know.....my dealer not being one of them. That's kinda funny to me......that okay with you?




MOBOW#1 said:


> Why is that funny?? I am looking at mine right now as we type!!


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

0zarks2 said:


> Because a lot of people are guessing......while some actually know.....my dealer not being one of them. That's kinda funny to me......that okay with you?








No one guessing here!!! I wouldn't post on a guess!!!


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

0zarks2 said:


> Because a lot of people are guessing......while some actually know.....my dealer not being one of them. That's kinda funny to me......that okay with you?


I agree that is funny if you have a bow and no price! Actually that sucks if someone wanted to buy her and no price! We have all the prices here and I am told the carbon is $1500 maybe some mark up on that buy OMG that is crazy high!


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

Yeah, I know. I don't know what the deal is but he had 2 new bows that I'm anxious to see but he said he had no price list for whatever reason. I'm sure he could get a price sheet faxed to him if it's missing...no big deal. 

Is that $1500 for the new CE RKT....that's crazy. I was thinking I'd get away from my 2012 CE for something longer this year like a Matrix or the Spyder 34 but WOW......just WOW. Maybe the Spyder 34 then. I buy a few bows every year but these companies are starting to reach the threshold of what I'm willing to pay.

Anybody know the price for the Spyder 34?



OCHO505 said:


> I agree that is funny if you have a bow and no price! Actually that sucks if someone wanted to buy her and no price! We have all the prices here and I am told the carbon is $1500 maybe some mark up on that buy OMG that is crazy high!


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

PRICE on hoyt bows are crazy


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

Prices on all bows are crazy., Matrix down here is only 1,100 out the door.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

There is no way that either carbon is 1,500. Thats a 390 dollar jump from last year.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## franklinmanklin (Nov 5, 2009)

What is the difference between this and last year's Turbos?


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

franklinmanklin said:


> What is the difference between this and last year's Turbos?


The name and the limb shox


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

It would be nice to use either a cad program or 20/20 software and layout their exact measurements to make a geometric model of the vector and overlay those dimensions to see the geometric difference. Use every point of reference such as burger button,cams, shelf, deepest part of grip and such.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kanebanger (Jul 7, 2012)

MOBOW#1 said:


> MAP $949.00 Spyder Turbo


Do you happen to know the MAP on the CE and CM?


----------



## Greg W (Apr 28, 2004)

The continued increase in bow prices is just inviting some serious foreign competition (primarily from Asian countries). I am surprised that it has not already happened big time. Just a matter of time before it does, and then there will be some major regret on the part of the established American companies for not holding the line on prices. If the Chinese can build a great flat screen TV, they sure can build a great bow. I will hate to see it happen.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Greg W said:


> The continued increase in bow prices is just inviting some serious foreign competition (primarily from Asian countries). I am surprised that it has not already happened big time. Just a matter of time before it does, and then there will be some major regret on the part of the established American companies for not holding the line on prices. If the Chinese can build a great flat screen TV, they sure can build a great bow. I will hate to see it happen.


Yes. If only Hoyt had listened to Greg. The only way you can hold the line on price when material costs increase is to decrease the wages of the workers. 

I really don't foresee us buying Chinese bows in 5 years?


----------



## Carbon Sniper (Nov 13, 2011)

I say that Strother, Elite and Obsession bows will benefit from the greed going on. Jacking prices is not flying in the current economy. You can already see that the newer manufacturers are trying very hard to give customers great bows at fair prices and are backing their product in the best ways. Some of the companies that have gotten too comfortable could care less until it hits their bottom line. If one company can hold the line on pricing they all can and the larger companies certainly can.


----------



## TurbineDriver (Oct 3, 2012)

Carbon Sniper said:


> I say that Strother, Elite and Obsession bows will benefit from the greed going on. Jacking prices is not flying in the current economy.


My dealer quoted me a price almost 10% higher for this year's elite prices. $924 for all their non-custom bows.


----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)

They obviously don't anticipate having any problems selling them at current prices. Consumers always have the choice of refusing to buy if they deem the prices as too expensive. For the most part, it seems that the majority of archers are still willing to fork over the cash for new bows every year or two. The market will dictate when prices will level off or decrease. Foreign competition and importing true quality archery equipment would serve to put pressure on US manufacturers and retail prices. American companies definately have a monopoly in the archery business. That may change some day?


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Pro comp price???


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

kanebanger said:


> Do you happen to know the MAP on the CE and CM?









Don't quote me but I am thinking $1499


----------



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

I am not sure if some of you are getting it. That number is MSRP, not MAP, or not what we have to sell them for. They haven't gone up that much from last year so don't jump to any conclusions until you get to your local shop and find out what they are selling for. As far as dealers not having pricing they need to open up their email. Mine was emailed to me at 10 am this morning and the first bow arrived this afternoon just like clock work. The Spyder is a really nice bow with an extremely nice looking riser. It's going to sell really well.


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

cinchup1973 said:


> There is no way that either carbon is 1,500. Thats a 390 dollar jump from last year.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2








Only a $100!!


----------



## NRA republican (May 13, 2003)

LetThemGrow said:


> Yes. If only Hoyt had listened to Greg. The only way you can hold the line on price when material costs increase is to decrease the wages of the workers.
> 
> I really don't foresee us buying Chinese bows in 5 years?


The reason for the skyrocketing prices is quite simply due to Marxism which is fast consuming America. That includes Marxist (John Maynard Keynes) Keynesian economics.

Last time I checked, Hoyt, Easton, & Beman were still made in the USA & are top of the line products. Due to Marxism, it's just a matter of time till the American archery industry suffers the same fate as the American auto industry, Banks, etc...


----------



## jb2678 (Dec 18, 2009)

franklinmanklin said:


> What is the difference between this and last year's Turbos?


The only thing the same is the cams and the second half of the name. Oh and the silent self


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

MOBOW#1 said:


> Only a $100!!


Thats 390 more than they retailed for in the tristate area from Atlanta to central Florida over to mobile. I paid 1,100 for mine out the door.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

And that was 6 weeks after the 2012 RKT was released.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

cinchup1973 said:


> I paid 1,100 for mine out the door.


The local Hoyt shop here offered me one for that exact same price...$1,100. But things just seem to be cheaper here than other places...the Heli-M has been going for $699 brand new since it was released all around my area.


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

$949 map is ridiculous!


----------



## Carbon Sniper (Nov 13, 2011)

Get Seriously Overcharged. Get Hoyt.


----------



## Gaitling77 (Apr 3, 2012)

With 2013's out, how much will 2012 CE go for?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Salmonator (Mar 5, 2011)

I was quoted $1,425 on the pro comp xl


----------



## bowwrench (Dec 7, 2003)

Price may not be for everyone, but to me, my archery equipment' is my serious hobby. Not just a hunting tool. Just retired my last hoyt to my military son and was hoping the boys at Hoyt would come through. They did! There will be a 30" in my case soon!


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

curious what the G3 costs, I was already told they are on back order


----------



## CAB007 (Nov 27, 2008)

Jeff K in IL said:


> $949 map is ridiculous!


They're getting more and more expensive every year. At that price they are making g5s prime series seem a lot more reasonable! At least g5 uses more expensive/higher grade material in their risers with the 7000 series, what did Hoyt do?


----------



## BAMBRANCH (Oct 17, 2008)

cinchup1973 said:


> It would be nice to use either a cad program or 20/20 software and layout their exact measurements to make a geometric model of the vector and overlay those dimensions to see the geometric difference. Use every point of reference such as burger button,cams, shelf, deepest part of grip and such.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


 If you could find an exact same size photo of both I might be abel to but I havent figured out how equlize photos yet..... Im not very good at it............


----------



## RorrStarquality (Oct 14, 2012)

Carbon Sniper said:


> :embara: Oooops, I failed to notice the currency was Australian. Maybe I'll put the Spyder Turbo back on the list :wink:
> 
> So, does anyone have USD pricing yet? :jeez:


There was only 4c in the dollar difference in our currencies US-AUD. I still paid $949 for my charger. What a joke.


----------



## hunterp223 (Sep 25, 2011)

Marine96 said:


> I would like to see Hoyt post the MSRP also. Maybe I'm strange but I like to know what full bore retail is before I go shopping. this way I know the shop I call or visit isn't trying to fleece people.


 U should be able to ask your shop what MSRP is if they don't wanna tell u then I think you can guess where their pricing lies.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

So I was off its marked at the shop $1450 still crazy if you ask me...


----------



## bornagain (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm paying the exact same price for my Spyder 30" that I paid for my Vector 32 last year $849, both the 34's are $50 more.


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

BAMBRANCH said:


> If you could find an exact same size photo of both I might be abel to but I havent figured out how equlize photos yet..... Im not very good at it............


I think it would be more accurate to actually measure every reference point to a T, take 5 of each model and measure them from the factory and accumulate an average then you have a control, that way your confident in your comparison. If there is less than 5% variance among the 5 then there is less than 3% between your comparison, you then have your answer, same geometry! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

bornagain said:


> I'm paying the exact same price for my Spyder 30" that I paid for my Vector 32 last year $849, both the 34's are $50 more.


That means your dealer made about $250.00 off of you, if hes a gold dealer that is.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## asa3dpro (Dec 31, 2002)

0zarks2 said:


> Because a lot of people are guessing......while some actually know.....my dealer not being one of them. That's kinda funny to me......that okay with you?


The problem with 99% of AT!


----------



## Marshall Law (Aug 9, 2012)

LetThemGrow said:


> Yes. If only Hoyt had listened to Greg. The only way you can hold the line on price when material costs increase is to decrease the wages of the workers.
> 
> I really don't foresee us buying Chinese bows in 5 years?


Material?!. Material cost I carry in my wallet daily. The time to make as it relates to wages?, I make that before lunch.
The rest?, triple the material and labor to cover operation and profit and you get 450.

Line up suckers!


----------



## fallhunter (Nov 23, 2010)

Prices are U.S. dollars and are the Hoyt MAP price:

Carbon Element G3 & Carbon Matrix: $1399

Spyder 30, 34, & Turbo: $949

Charger: $499 for the bow and $649 for the package


----------



## kepople (Jul 19, 2012)

So what happens on thier target bows?

It seems that they have elimiated the contender elite, thier decent resonably priced model, and replaced it with the vantage elite which was thier top of the line bow. Now add two more high end bows and what do we have? 
An incrimental price jump across the board of all target bows? 
Or did they lower the price of the vantage elite to replace the contender.

I guess we will find out. If its the former, then i think i will look else where for my first target bow as the price will be way to high to enter the game with a hoyt name on my bow even though i really wanted a hoyt.


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

cinchup1973 said:


> Thats 390 more than they retailed for in the tristate area from Atlanta to central Florida over to mobile. I paid 1,100 for mine out the door.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2









If that's what you truly paid for it then fine You got one heck of a deal.... And I would also say if your dealer is selling them for that he will not be in business for long.;. But congrats on a great buy and and a great price.


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

cinchup1973 said:


> That means your dealer made about $250.00 off of you, if hes a gold dealer that is.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2









I can see you have No Clue!!!!


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

MOBOW#1 said:


> I can see you have No Clue!!!!


Lmao


----------



## slickhedshooter (Nov 13, 2009)

AlwaysX's said:


> Has anyone seen numbers on the Pro Comp elite?


My dealer told me $1500.


----------



## seeya (May 8, 2009)

*New Bow Prices*

900.00 TO 1500.00 PLUS ON A NEW BOW? I can get a GOOD rifle or a couple of good shotguns for that price; in LESS than 5 years these bows will be "old" news and will not bring a third of their price; and that is what people call good investments? .............................ukey:

Would much rather invest my hard earned money in guns that do nothing but go up or at least keep the same value; can kill a deer with a 7 or 8 year old bow just as good as a new one; no need to keep up with the Jones'; just plain crazy to spend that much on a new bow.


----------



## NCstick (Aug 14, 2011)

seeya said:


> 900.00 TO 1500.00 PLUS ON A NEW BOW? I can get a GOOD rifle or a couple of good shotguns for that price; in LESS than 5 years these bows will be "old" news and will not bring a third of their price; and that is what people call good investments? .............................ukey:
> 
> Would much rather invest my hard earned money in guns that do nothing but go up or at least keep the same value; can kill a deer with a 7 or 8 year old bow just as good as a new one; no need to keep up with the Jones'; just plain crazy to spend that much on a new bow.


To each their own huh? Guess its a good thing we live in America where we simply can if we want to.


----------



## NCstick (Aug 14, 2011)

I really hate to see they did away with the Rampage XT. That was. Great bow!


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

seeya said:


> 900.00 TO 1500.00 PLUS ON A NEW BOW? I can get a GOOD rifle or a couple of good shotguns for that price; in LESS than 5 years these bows will be "old" news and will not bring a third of their price; and that is what people call good investments? ............


exactly... just think, it will be half price in 8 months or so, i can wait .....


----------



## gmchiryder (Dec 28, 2004)

$949 for the turbo isn't bad considering MAP on the alphaburner was $999 in 2010.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

very simple; they will take what ever you will pay.if we dont buy them the price will come down.its what ever the market will bare.just my $.02


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

NCstick said:


> I really hate to see they did away with the Rampage XT. That was. Great bow!














Totaly agree with this!! 100%


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

MOBOW#1 said:


> If that's what you truly paid for it then fine You got one heck of a deal.... And I would also say if your dealer is selling them for that he will not be in business for long.;. But congrats on a great buy and and a great price.


If you would like, I can post several dealers in the southeast that retailed the matrix and Element RKT for 1000.00 plus tax. And about your second post, about 7 of those same dealers retailed the Vector series at 725.00. On my part Im assuming they made at least 125.00 at that price. I may be wrong in that assumption. But One of the same dealers let a spyder go yesterday for 650.00 so my assumption isnt very far off of the mark.
FYI the carbons arent that popular here in the southeast unless your in a metro area where people have disposable money to spend.
Also my dealer was one of the first Hoyt dealers in this area and people drive 3 hours or more to buy from him passing multiple dealers on their way to him! Even passing dealers that are cheaper on the same bows, he's also a very well known and respected member of the AT community! So I dont think his business is going anywhere anytime soon.
His pricing is about the same as a dealer in the Atlanta market and the Montgomery market. All three of these dealers are priced with in 25.00 on most every bow they carry. So I cant be to far off base.
As another poster stated Hoyt tries to see what the market will bare, why else does it take longer to get a price than it does to get a bow?
Dealers might not be able to advertise below MAP but outtech will tell you upfront they have no control nor will they tell a dealer what he can or can't sell a bow for, Ill give you the OUttech reps number if you like!!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carbon Sniper (Nov 13, 2011)

Please PM these shop locations. I live is South GA and need to be shopping with them instead of local dealers. Thanks


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

PM sent. If you need anymore poc Just let me know

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

are you on the rag ???? you've been on a rampage lately


cinchup1973 said:


> PM sent. If you need anymore poc Just let me know
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Why would anyone spend that kind of money on a little Hoyt when they can get a DNA for $899!


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

thats what we have been saying all night


BP1992 said:


> Why would anyone spend that kind of money on a little Hoyt when they can get a DNA for $899!


----------



## Rampagext33 (Oct 21, 2012)

cinchup1973 said:


> PM sent. If you need anymore poc Just let me know
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Can you send me a pm also


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

ill probably pick up a '12 CE, not much change and should be a little cheaper


----------



## kepople (Jul 19, 2012)

NCstick said:


> I really hate to see they did away with the Rampage XT. That was. Great bow!



Agree. I just bought mine in may and really like it a lot. Its a lot of bow for the price. I guess i see why they had the rebate on it now.


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

cinchup1973 said:


> If you would like, I can post several dealers in the southeast that retailed the matrix and Element RKT for 1000.00 plus tax. And about your second post, about 7 of those same dealers retailed the Vector series at 725.00. On my part Im assuming they made at least 125.00 at that price. I may be wrong in that assumption. But One of the same dealers let a spyder go yesterday for 650.00 so my assumption isnt very far off of the mark.
> FYI the carbons arent that popular here in the southeast unless your in a metro area where people have disposable money to spend.
> Also my dealer was one of the first Hoyt dealers in this area and people drive 3 hours or more to buy from him passing multiple dealers on their way to him! Even passing dealers that are cheaper on the same bows, he's also a very well known and respected member of the AT community! So I dont think his business is going anywhere anytime soon.
> His pricing is about the same as a dealer in the Atlanta market and the Montgomery market. All three of these dealers are priced with in 25.00 on most every bow they carry. So I cant be to far off base.
> ...











Post em up!!!!


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

Main and cheapest
Team Mccoys
Nock and Load
Huntin and Hookin outdoors
What it Do Archery
Archery Unlimited
Bobs Pro Archery
Buck and Bass
Outcast Bait and Tackle
Ultimate Archery
Full Draw Archery
These span 3 states From Cheapest to Most Expensive and the most Expensive was 1100 on said bow.
So there ya go. 3 of the ones listed have quite a few leftovers in carbon thats at an even better price than I paid. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

Most all of them except one or two are well respected and great shops. But as stated its a competitive market. This isnt even half of the dealers that are in that 100 mile radius, there are 3 times as many all priced about the same.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## clo650 (Oct 24, 2008)

I was told from a dealer that the Cost of the Pro Comp Elite is $1350 for blackout $100 for target color & an additional $35 for Fusion. 
That's an awful lot of money for a bare bow.


----------



## mrobosky (Oct 2, 2010)

I think that its crazy that they got rid of the rampage. The prices are getting pathetic and they got rid of a great bow that I walked out the door with a whole set up for 900, and the bow is awesome, been hunting with it all year and got a fox with it


----------



## snipersam24 (Sep 3, 2008)

cinchup1973 said:


> It would be nice to use either a cad program or 20/20 software and layout their exact measurements to make a geometric model of the vector and overlay those dimensions to see the geometric difference. Use every point of reference such as burger button,cams, shelf, deepest part of grip and such.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I would be interested to see this as well. They looks pretty much the same minus the dampeners.


----------



## DFArcher (Mar 15, 2006)

mrobosky said:


> I think that its crazy that they got rid of the rampage. The prices are getting pathetic and they got rid of a great bow that I walked out the door with a whole set up for 900, and the bow is awesome, been hunting with it all year and got a fox with it


They replaced the Rampage XT with the Charger. Charger has slightly better specs and will be cheaper than the XT.


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Any of you guys have any price for the Charger ??? Ive heard $499...but as always, Im sure that varies from dealer to dealer.

Thanks!


----------



## shoots4fun (Jun 4, 2007)

> The problem with 99% of AT!


Well that bout sums it all up.... Look do research and you will see this same belly achin , groaning thread every yr. about this time of season when Hoyt introduces their line-up and u will again next yr at this time.. You hear about how they didnt change anything "i'll stick w/ what I have from last yr... or " what did the Hoyt line up change on the bow to make it any better for adding such expenses yadda yadda yadda....(YAWN) really guyz? Look, regardless of what you say or post on AT- we will see those who don't buy one this yr and those who do buy one, u will see some that leave buying hoyts, and those new fans that are gained.. no different when Mathews will introduce their one new single bow coming up in the next month... seriously give it a rest, if you dont like it they say, then dont read it.. well take ur own advice..if u dont like it then dont buy it..No one is making purchase or pay the price for a Hoyt. Hoyt will still go on and be ultra successful today and tomorrow.. the bottom line is regardless of what you think Hoyt makes the top Target/competition Bows in the world bar none! Everyone who is obsessed w/ the sport and like shooting Hoyt will continue to do so, and yes we will continue to pay for the new pricing. Why? becuz its a passion we love to put everything into. I have a new Shelby GT 500 paid 53,000.00 for and guess what I'm not rich by far.. and yes i'm needing to put some more money into it to add some hot new line up cosmetic body accessories to it.. it went up on American Muscle website and at Summit racing/ford performance website if I want original factory warrantied items. But I will pay it becuz i love making a mustung unique and perform to its optimal potential. EVERYTHING is going up ..get over it..and get use to it...it isn't suddenly going to remain the same price for new products for the next each new season and it sure isn't going to go down in price every new yr either. deal with it..


----------



## owmygulay (Feb 6, 2012)

Anybody know the price on the new hoyt carbon stabilizers? Or used one yet?


----------



## Drsmith751 (Sep 16, 2012)

clo650 said:


> I was told from a dealer that the Cost of the Pro Comp Elite is $1350 for blackout $100 for target color & an additional $35 for Fusion.
> That's an awful lot of money for a bare bow.


Sounds about what I heard. I was told Pro Comp Elite was $1499 in target colors and $100 less in blk out. This must be the MSRP. I wonder how much they would really discount?


----------



## martinslayer12 (Mar 9, 2009)

what will the charge cost??, i hear 550, 499, 659


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

martinslayer12 said:


> what will the charge cost??, i hear 550, 499, 659









The MAP on the Charger bare bow is $499.00
MSRP on the Charger is $599.00
Package Charger Bow Map is $649.00
MSRP package Charger bow is $749.00

Guess it's going to vary from state to state!!


----------



## hoyt-dealer (Feb 8, 2011)

I sell the Elements for 1149.00, the Vector 32 and 35 for 799, the Spyder 30 also for 799!


----------



## GRLost (Jul 11, 2012)

TheScOuT said:


> But things just seem to be cheaper here than other places...the Heli-M has been going for $699 brand new since it was released all around my area.


my dad paid 1,000$ for his Heli-M.

guess prices are different everywhere.


----------



## zbowman1 (Jan 4, 2009)

shoots4fun said:


> Well that bout sums it all up.... Look do research and you will see this same belly achin , groaning thread every yr. about this time of season when Hoyt introduces their line-up and u will again next yr at this time.. You hear about how they didnt change anything "i'll stick w/ what I have from last yr... or " what did the Hoyt line up change on the bow to make it any better for adding such expenses yadda yadda yadda....(YAWN) really guyz? Look, regardless of what you say or post on AT- we will see those who don't buy one this yr and those who do buy one, u will see some that leave buying hoyts, and those new fans that are gained.. no different when Mathews will introduce their one new single bow coming up in the next month... seriously give it a rest, if you dont like it they say, then dont read it.. well take ur own advice..if u dont like it then dont buy it..No one is making purchase or pay the price for a Hoyt. Hoyt will still go on and be ultra successful today and tomorrow.. the bottom line is regardless of what you think Hoyt makes the top Target/competition Bows in the world bar none! Everyone who is obsessed w/ the sport and like shooting Hoyt will continue to do so, and yes we will continue to pay for the new pricing. Why? becuz its a passion we love to put everything into. I have a new Shelby GT 500 paid 53,000.00 for and guess what I'm not rich by far.. and yes i'm needing to put some more money into it to add some hot new line up cosmetic body accessories to it.. it went up on American Muscle website and at Summit racing/ford performance website if I want original factory warrantied items. But I will pay it becuz i love making a mustung unique and perform to its optimal potential. EVERYTHING is going up ..get over it..and get use to it...it isn't suddenly going to remain the same price for new products for the next each new season and it sure isn't going to go down in price every new yr either. deal with it..


Thank you!!!


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

kc hay seed said:


> very simple; they will take what ever you will pay.if we dont buy them the price will come down.its what ever the market will bare.just my $.02


So you get your Internet free?


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

BP1992 said:


> Why would anyone spend that kind of money on a little Hoyt when they can get a DNA for $899!


They love their shoulder?


----------



## blsweari6 (Oct 25, 2012)

I must have it good here in ohio. $799 for a vector turbo new. $749 for a spyder 30 ...no one had the new turbo or 34 though


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Marine96 said:


> I would like to see Hoyt post the MSRP also. Maybe I'm strange but I like to know what full bore retail is before I go shopping. this way I know the shop I call or visit isn't trying to fleece people.


Yep, well said. 

Skeet.


----------



## Drsmith751 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm just getting back in to archery. It sounds like it depends on where people live that determines price. I'm in the northeast, and I have been told the bows go for retail. Does this sound right?


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

I just picked up my Spyder Thirty for well Under MAP pricing, but he also was still missing a price sheet. He quoted me $779 for Spyder and $1000 for a Carbon.


----------



## cobra_mer (Jan 23, 2013)

I know this is and old thread however, I just ordered a spyder 34 BC edition 31" draw and 70lbs for 949.00. Hope this helps!


----------



## NRA republican (May 13, 2003)

cobra_mer said:


> i know this is and old thread however, i just ordered a spyder 34 bc edition 31" draw and 70lbs for 949.00. Hope this helps!


ouch!!!


----------

